# Steuerzeichen aus Word Dokument entfernen



## der-rote (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo

Ich habe ein Problem mit den Steuerzeichen in einem Word Dokument.
Und zwar habe ich Daten aus einer Telefonanlge ausgelesen und diese in Word eingefügt.
Jetzt habe ich aber noch Steuerzeichen in dem Dokument stehen.
Wie bekomme ich am besten diese Steuerzeichen entfernt ohne sie mit der Hand zulöschen (mehrere Seiten)?


----------



## thekorn (21. Juni 2004)

*Steuerzeichen?*

Vielleicht eine dumme Frage, aber was sind Steuerzeichen?
Aber auf jeden Fall hilft die die ERSETZEN-Funtion weiter.

gruß
thekorn


----------



## der-rote (21. Juni 2004)

Das mit der ersetzten funktion klappt nicht, weil das irgendwelche Zeichen sind,
wie z. B. Kästchen, Bäume usw. . 
Da ich nicht weiß welche Buchstaben das sind geht das auch nicht über suchen & ersetzen.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. Juni 2004)

Sind diese Zeichen Regelmäßig, zum Beispiel als Trenner, Umbruchzeichen, etc. eingesetzt?

Um über Suchen / Ersetzen die Zeichen zu löschen bracust du die Zeichen nur zu markieren/kopieren, weil sie dann automatisch im Suchen/Ersetzen Dialog eingefügt werden.

Sollten es tatsächlich Steuerzeichen ( Umbruch Leerzeichen, etc. ) sein, so kann evtl. auch die Funktion Text in Tabelle wandeln sehr hilfreich sein, weil hier gezielt Zeichen angegeben werden können, die Umbrüche, Spaltenwechsel, etc. darstellen sollen.


----------



## der-rote (22. Juni 2004)

Hallo Thomas

Das mit Text in Tabelle hat nicht funktioniert, muß noch irgendwas anderes sein.
Diese Steuerzeichen können auch für einen Drucker sein.


----------

